# Here is my x wife and her nigger



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 25, 2021)

@Blackeycel, I see you, bro. 🔥🔥


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 25, 2021)

How this make u feel white boy? @gamma


----------



## gamma (Dec 25, 2021)

Overweight ugly white woman with her niglet that mogs her


----------



## NumbThePain (Dec 25, 2021)

ugly pig. why worry about this alien


----------



## LooksDeficiency (Dec 25, 2021)

Lol


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 25, 2021)

gamma said:


> Overweight ugly white woman with her niglet that mogs her


Bitchs hairline is worse than mine


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2021)

jfl why would you ever marry this ugly creature now you'll have to pay child support and you could just use this money to fuck hot jb prostitutes every month instead of marrying a literal whale


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

NumbThePain said:


> ugly pig. why worry about this alien


Only because she ruined my life and used me over and over now she has custody of my daughter who hates me too. I wish when she begged to be with me in 2003 I didn't care and said nope I can't.


----------



## NumbThePain (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Only because she ruined my life and used me over and over now she has custody of my daughter who hates me too. I wish when she begged to be with me in 2003 I didn't care and said nope I can't.


If that's only what you can get its really over for you. Rather be alone. Also brutal age pill for you


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Dec 25, 2021)

gamma said:


> Overweight ugly white woman with her niglet that mogs her





DwayneWhite55 said:


> This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.





DwayneWhite55 said:


> Only because she ruined my life and used me over and over now she has custody of my daughter who hates me too. I wish when she begged to be with me in 2003 I didn't care and said nope I can't.


Why do American black men worship white women regardless of how they loook 

in Europe you only see immagrints ugly black guys or manlets with obese white women normal black guys with normal status date beckies or their own


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> jfl why would you ever marry this ugly creature now you'll have to pay child support and you could just use this money to fuck hot jb prostitutes every month instead of marrying a literal whale


Idk I didn't really want her at first but she clinged on to me ,and that's what I need in a woman. A woman who HAS to have me. Like that's the way its supposed to be. And I never had a real gf up to that point.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

NumbThePain said:


> If that's only what you can get its really over for you. Rather be alone. Also brutal age pill for you


Yeah I probably could have gotten better if I waited and not got involved with her. But when we broke up in 2008 I couldn't get another girlfriend.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Sigh


Do you have go show your ugly mug on every post?


----------



## BIG DOGZ (Dec 25, 2021)

Ugly as fuck. Only a slight upgrade from niggerettes


----------



## loksr (Dec 25, 2021)

Tell me this is a larp right now


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

loksr said:


> Tell me this is a larp right now


Nope


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Is there a problem?


One more time I will ban you


----------



## Entschuldigung (Dec 25, 2021)

She was made for BBC


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

BIG DOGZ said:


> Ugly as fuck. Only a slight upgrade from niggerettes


She thinks she's model tier ,she became a nigger loving narcissist when camera phones started to be big.


----------



## BIG DOGZ (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> She thinks she's model tier ,she became a nigger loving narcissist when camera phones started to be big.


How can fat bitches b so insentient


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

BIG DOGZ said:


> How can fat bitches b so insentient


I think he's ugly too, literally looks like a little monkey to me and his name is tyrone


----------



## BIG DOGZ (Dec 25, 2021)

AlexBrown84 said:


> I need a PS5 I might go hit up Sony


Nigger. U look like a faggot and ur estrogenic behaviour is cringe.


----------



## BIG DOGZ (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> I think he's ugly too, literally looks like a little monkey to me and his name is tyrone


🐒🐒🐒🐒


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.


Ah he’s 5’5 that explains it he has no options so yes this is in line with what I see in Europe. Black men with fat white women are either manlets, immagrints or super super ugly

Yet to see a normal avg looking black man with a fat white girl tbh and trust me I have looked


----------



## Grindr God (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Ah he’s 5’5 that explains it he has no options so yes this is in line with what I see in Europe. Black men with fat white women are either manlets, immagrints or super super ugly
> 
> Yet to see a normal avg looking black man with a fat white girl tbh and trust me I have looked


What country are you from? There are some fat sexy women out there that have pretty faces ,big ass, big tits. They have high smv and act like they are the shit. I would say if the white girl is pretty and skinny the black guy is tall or big , with the common dredd hair. Idk black guys can definitely get some type of white woman. They slay in America and take a lot of our white women. 

I know this monkey in the pic was able to fuck some other girls before my x,but probably had relationship problems with them.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

Grindr God said:


>



I like that Chinese man I'd buy him a beer and help him make a no nigger zone sign


----------



## Grindr God (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> What country are you from? There are some fat sexy women out there that have pretty faces ,big ass, big tits. They have high smv and act like they are the shit. I would say if the white girl is pretty and skinny the black guy is tall or big , with the common dredd hair. Idk black guys can definitely get some type of white woman. They slay in America and take a lot of our white women.
> 
> I know this monkey in the pic was able to fuck some other girls before my x,but probably had relationship problems with them.


it's the cool thing to be black right now 

status gives a huge boost to your value.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

Grindr God said:


> it's the cool thing to be black right now
> 
> status gives a huge boost to your value.


Maybe so but they also claim white guys are ugly ,black guys are fine and sexy!! Also heard girls talking to my x saying the bbc myth is true,like she told them black guys are bigger.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> What country are you from? There are some fat sexy women out there that have pretty faces ,big ass, big tits. They have high smv and act like they are the shit. I would say if the white girl is pretty and skinny the black guy is tall or big , with the common dredd hair. Idk black guys can definitely get some type of white woman. They slay in America and take a lot of our white women.
> 
> I know this monkey in the pic was able to fuck some other girls before my x,but probably had relationship problems with them.


He is 5’5 his standards have to be low for him to get any type of woman at that height.

tall black guys where I am usually date beckies or stacies but generally when people racemixx it’s looksmatched. Also I dunno man I just don’t like fat women at all not my type, I don’t think blsck men take all the white women as dating studies say otherwise but I’ll say at least 35% of anglo women like black or are open to dating them but still they have to look at least average looking first 

Now tyrone is an exception to this as women who don’t like Indian men would still date @Salludon for example just because Chad is his own race


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 25, 2021)

This is the power of running BBC game @ForeverRecession


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 25, 2021)

*Wdym by “her nigger”.

Like she bought him off an auction or something.*


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Dec 25, 2021)

AlexBrown84 said:


> I need a PS5 I might go hit up Sony


I enjoy this man’s posts


----------



## Biiyo03 (Dec 25, 2021)

Mirin this nigga used xxxtentacion’s lyrics


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Maybe so but they also claim white guys are ugly ,black guys are fine and sexy!! Also heard girls talking to my x saying the bbc myth is true,like she told them black guys are bigger.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy holidays, Dwayne.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> He is 5’5 his standards have to be low for him to get any type of woman at that height.
> 
> tall black guys where I am usually date beckies or stacies but generally when people racemixx it’s looksmatched. Also I dunno man I just don’t like fat women at all not my type, I don’t think blsck men take all the white women as dating studies say otherwise but I’ll say at least 35% of anglo women like black or are open to dating them but still they have to look at least average looking first
> 
> Now tyrone is an exception to this as women who don’t like Indian men would still date @Salludon for example just because Chad is his own race


Anyone looking at statistics is a fool. Nobody is going around counting who's talking to who or who's fucking who. NOBODY. They could possibly look up marriages but I wouldn't even believe them statistics. It's like Stat guys in football to me,all because a qb has big yardage doesn't tell the whole story how good he is. I hate Stat guys in sports.

Black guys in America can always pull some type of women. I can even see that pimpled skin light skin guy in this thread pulling a white girl in the future. 

As for average to ugly white guys they are left out to dry for nobody unless they are career maxed.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1459374


Erase this faggot!! NOWWW


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Yeah I probably could have gotten better if I waited and not got involved with her. But when we broke up in 2008 I couldn't get another girlfriend.


It's more over for u than incel TV


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Happy holidays, Dwayne.


Worst Christmas ever ,my family is trash from my sisters to my daughter to my nieces. None of them give a fuck about me.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

sergeant blackpill said:


> It's more over for u than incel TV


True


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Dec 25, 2021)

My condolences sir.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> He is 5’5 his standards have to be low for him to get any type of woman at that height.
> 
> tall black guys where I am usually date beckies or stacies but generally when people racemixx it’s looksmatched. Also I dunno man I just don’t like fat women at all not my type, I don’t think blsck men take all the white women as dating studies say otherwise but I’ll say at least 35% of anglo women like black or are open to dating them but still they have to look at least average looking first
> 
> Now tyrone is an exception to this as women who don’t like Indian men would still date @Salludon for example just because Chad is his own race


And idk why but I always liked bigger women too. Just not all of them. But if they have big ass or titties with a pretty face that's what I like. I never had a skinny girl but I would get with one if I could too.


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Ah he’s 5’5 that explains it he has no options so yes this is in line with what I see in Europe. Black men with fat white women are either manlets, immagrints or super super ugly
> 
> Yet to see a normal avg looking black man with a fat white girl tbh and trust me I have looked


1.Because black men have been indoctrinated to think overweight = sexy more than any other race of men
2. Overweight white women know white men or any other race of men will openly pursue them to a degree a black man would
3. Black men are the least desired, a white passing curry has better smv. It's why you rarely see overweight Asian women with a black man despite black men having the lowest body standards.


Brutal pills


----------



## TranceMaxx (Dec 25, 2021)

bro that chick is so fucking disgusting talk about wasting ur life looooool

How did u even get hard and reproduce with her


----------



## OldRooster (Dec 25, 2021)

At first I thought this was a larp, not sure now.
In any event, I would rather be incel than be with her. 
wtfwtfwtf


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> 1.Because black men have been indoctrinated to think overweight = sexy more than any other race of men
> 2. Overweight white women know white men or any other race of men will openly pursue them to a degree a black man would
> 3. Black men are the least desired, a white passing curry has better smv. It's why you rarely see overweight Asian women with a black man despite black men having the lowest body standards.
> 
> ...


Black men are not the least desired that's cope as fuck lol they are surpassing white men.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

TranceMaxx said:


> bro that chick is so fucking disgusting talk about wasting ur life looooool
> 
> How did u even get hard and reproduce with her


Idk she has a bitch face now and attitude. Looks wise she's better then some other girls I had,plus she had double d's and ass and 2 years younger then me.


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Black men are not the least desired that's cope as fuck lol they are surpassing white men.


That's a sf cope. 

You're completely delusional if you think blacks have a better smv than whites.

It's why you can go to SEA right now and slay. If I go to certain SEA countries they'd think i'm a broke Afrcan immigrant and want nothing to do with me.


Keeping coping dumbass


----------



## TranceMaxx (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Idk she has a bitch face now and attitude. Looks wise she's better then some other girls I had,plus she had double d's and ass and 2 years younger then me.


wdym some other girls?!?! As soon as you lower yourself to average or below average or just straight up clapped girls (like this one) you lower your worth.

Dont be a faggot. A good 75% of girls are invisible to me. Unless youre that horny and want a pump and dump dont even fucking look twice at things like this. Makes me sick when men settle with fucking landwhale whores like this


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

TranceMaxx said:


> wdym some other girls?!?! As soon as you lower yourself to average or below average or just straight up clapped girls (like this one) you lower your worth.
> 
> Dont be a faggot. A good 75% of girls are invisible to me. Unless youre that horny and want a pump and dump dont even fucking look twice at things like this. Makes me sick when men settle with fucking landwhale whores like this


An ugly landwhale who's ex is her cousin and a short fat sf cel. Match made in heaven.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> That's a sf cope.
> 
> You're completely delusional if you think blacks have a better smv than whites.
> 
> ...


You are low iq as fuck then. Yeah if you can travel to Asia you must have money and the foreign woman just want a visa and get out of their 3rd world hell hole,once you get them to America they'll be just like a American whore.

As for America black guys slay. You got to be really really bad not to get anyone as a black guy ,while a white guy like me can't even pull a 1.

You have no clue. White girls have been going black since the early 90s and it's only getting worse in America. All my nieces like black guys only and find white guys ugly. So does my sisters and daughter. I've seen my nieces friends lists and they all like black guys.


----------



## Deleted member 16618 (Dec 25, 2021)

Imagine caring about losing a landwhale


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 25, 2021)

bruh


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

TranceMaxx said:


> wdym some other girls?!?! As soon as you lower yourself to average or below average or just straight up clapped girls (like this one) you lower your worth.
> 
> Dont be a faggot. A good 75% of girls are invisible to me. Unless youre that horny and want a pump and dump dont even fucking look twice at things like this. Makes me sick when men settle with fucking landwhale whores like this


You're basically a woman with them standards and probably lying on here or you are young and will change your standards later. You are one of them that call a little chub, obese. 

If I only went after slim dime pieces then I'm self sabotaging myself and would stay lonely for life.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

Chocolate lover said:


> Imagine caring about losing a landwhale


Man you young retards are too much on here. Yall are literally retarded


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> You are low iq as fuck then. Yeah if you can travel to Asia you must have money and the foreign woman just want a visa and get out of their 3rd world hell hole,once you get them to America they'll be just like a American where.
> 
> As for America black guys slay. You got to be really really bad not to get anyone as a black guy ,while a white guy like me can't even pull a 1.
> 
> You have no clue. White girls have been going black since the early 90s and it's only getting worse in America. All my nieces like black guys only and find white guys ugly. So does my sisters and daughter. I've seen my nieces friends lists and they all like black guys.


"Muh pure white women ruined by jews and feminsim"  keep coping bluepilled fucktard. All women are the same even your "precious" white woman.

White men are still at the smv with their looks and with their perceived wealth and intelligence. It's backed by science dipshit. 



Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> bruh


This thread is retardation, coping, and shitty sfcel logic all in one.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> "Muh pure white women ruined by jews and feminsim"  keep coping bluepilled fucktard. All women are the same even your "precious" white woman.
> 
> White men are still at the smv with their looks and with their perceived wealth and intelligence. It's backed by science dipshit.
> 
> ...


Let me guess you are a young retarded black nigger who actually believes them Stat pics they make up. Probably live in a weird country too. Just another retard.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> This thread is retardation, coping, and shitty sfcel logic all in one.


You actually defend Billie ellish on the interwebs. You are a low iq pathetic sad little nigger.


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Let me guess you are a young retarded black nigger who actually believes them Stat pics they make up. Probably live in a weird country too. Just another retard.


I'd be a retarded nigger than a bluepilled dumbfuck crying over a landwhale.


----------



## Deleted member 16456 (Dec 25, 2021)

looksmatch tbh


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

Lejit said:


> View attachment 1459422
> 
> looksmatch tbh


You gay as hell for keeping my old pic lol


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> You actually defend Billie ellish on the interwebs. You are a low iq pathetic sad little nigger.


And you're spewing racist bullshit because your onitist landwhale dumped you.  

You old fuck, go rope yourself. Nobody would miss you, and that I promise you.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> I'd be a retarded nigger than a bluepilled dumbfuck crying over a landwhale.


But you are in love with masculine personality Billie ellish who acts like a whore and doesn't even have a ass. Yet you aren't bluepilled nigger?


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> And you're spewing racist bullshit because your onitist landwhale dumped you.
> 
> You old fuck, go rope yourself. Nobody would miss you, and that I promise you.


Whaaaaa muh racism


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> 1.Because black men have been indoctrinated to think overweight = sexy more than any other race of men
> 2. Overweight white women know white men or any other race of men will openly pursue them to a degree a black man would
> 3. Black men are the least desired, a white passing curry has better smv. It's why you rarely see overweight Asian women with a black man despite black men having the lowest body standards.
> 
> ...


Lol nonsense to all of this shit I hang with enough blacks and ethnics to know that’s nonsense despite my own biases towards them.

none of my black mates talk to or even like fat women they auto reject them same with my ethnic mates I see it every time I go out. And I see random ones doing it as well. Ethnic and black men with fat white women are with them because they can’t do any better 

most blsck men don’t like overweight women either I have asked them snd most say nope but then again these are zoomers the boomer generation were different.

white passing ethnics have higher SMV than blacks but that’s about it ethnics have lower SMV than blacks in general like what only 2% of ethnics are white adjacent/passing so that doesn’t mean anything even I as an Half south French sometimes look ethnic to nerdiks.

black and ethnic men don’t like Asian women that’s why you never see them with one lol only white men like gook women


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> And idk why but I always liked bigger women too. Just not all of them. But if they have big ass or titties with a pretty face that's what I like. I never had a skinny girl but I would get with one if I could too.


JFL unless your a fat cunt yourself you are ruining mens SMV and making these obese creatures think they are desirable


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Whaaaaa muh racism


I get called nigger on here everyday and laugh it tbh. Sometimes its warrented. 

I only take offense when some retarded bluepilled pussy such as yourself says it.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Lol nonsense to all of this shit I hang with enough blacks and ethnics to know that’s nonsense despite my own biases towards them.
> 
> none of my black mates talk to or even like fat women they auto reject them same with my ethnic mates I see it every time I go out. And I see random ones doing it as well.
> 
> ...


They are copers, one of the reasons why I'm racist is because I've seen so many black guys get white women and they are punk looking thugs. It's actually sickening to see how much they do good with women compared to me. Where I wish I was born in the 50s or 60s ,it's that fucking bad. I was born in a horrible time for white men. 

I see lots of copers and delusional fucks on incel forums about this topic for years!!


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> But you are in love with masculine personality Billie ellish who acts like a whore and doesn't even have a ass. Yet you aren't bluepilled nigger?


And you're in love with an obese landwhale who cheated on you with someone on welfare.

That tells you how desirable your ugly retarded ass is.  Go kill yourself, degenerate.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> I get called nigger on here everyday and laugh it tbh. Sometimes its warrented.
> 
> I only take offense when some retarded bluepilled pussy such as yourself says it.


I'm far from blue pilled, the only bluepilled thing about me is I want love and a relationship. But I don't simp like you do.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> And you're in love with an obese landwhale who cheated on you with someone on welfare.
> 
> That tells you how desirable your ugly retarded ass is.  Go kill yourself, degenerate.


That's how brain dead you are. I wouldn't give a fuck about her if I didn't have a kid by her. She has custody of my kid and raising her,and has used me for years and child support fucked my life. 

You'd only understand if you had a kid,the mom is in your life for good as long as you have a kid by them. Unless you are one of them pieces of shits that don't give a fuck about their kid. If there was no kids involved. Life would have been different.


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Lol nonsense to all of this shit I hang with enough blacks and ethnics to know that’s nonsense despite my own biases towards them.
> 
> none of my black mates talk to or even like fat women they auto reject them same with my ethnic mates I see it every time I go out. And I see random ones doing it as well. Ethnic and black men with fat white women are with them because they can’t do any better
> 
> ...


This is most likely. A lot of older black men like the guy the thread is about will simp over obese women. Luckily the younger generation of black men have some self dignity and prefer women to be in shape.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> This is most likely. A lot of older black men like the guy the thread is about will simp over obese women. Luckily the younger generation of black men have some self dignity and prefer women to be in shape.


Coping nigger


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> That's how brain dead you are. I wouldn't give a fuck about her if I didn't have a kid by her. She has custody of my kid and raising her,and has used me for years and child support fucked my life.
> 
> You'd only understand if you had a kid,the mom is in your life for good as long as you have a kid by them. Unless you are one of them pieces of shits that don't give a fuck about their kid. If there was no kids involved. Life would have been different.



Keep seething retarded cumskin. 

Everyone on here knows to not have children unless you're a chad. Not our fault your retarded bluepilled ass doesn't know about divorce rules and women trapping men with kids.


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Coping nigger


Typical sf cel resort when confronted with logic. 

Go pay your child support like that good bluepilled bitch you are now. Hurry.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> Keep seething retarded cumskin.
> 
> Everyone on here knows to not have children unless you're a chad. Not our fault your retarded bluepilled ass doesn't know about divorce rules and women trapping men with kids.


I would beat your ass simply for being a dumb nigger. You are too stupid to even exist. Go back to the rain forest in Africa and bang on rocks.


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> I would beat your ass simply for being a dumb nigger. You are too stupid to even exist. Go back to the rain forest in Africa and bang on rocks.


That's a good idea. I'd have better success with women in Africa than in US.  

I'll slay in Africa then I'll come back here and then give your landwhale wife AIDS and watch you seethe again, cumskin.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> That's a good idea. I'd have better success with women in Africa than in US.
> 
> I'll slay in Africa then I'll come back here and then give your landwhale wife AIDS and watch you seethe again, cumskin.


I wouldn't care if you gave her aids I'd laugh ,but you're a nigger you will most likely get aids in a couple years.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> That's a good idea. I'd have better success with women in Africa than in US.
> 
> I'll slay in Africa then I'll come back here and then give your landwhale wife AIDS and watch you seethe again, cumskin.


Thats why you believe black men don't slay in America, because you are so ugly no girl wants you so you blame it on "muh racism" and think no black guy gets girls


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> I wouldn't care if you gave her aids I'd laugh ,but you're a nigger you will most likely get aids in a couple years.


And then I'd doxx your cumskin mother and pass them onto her.  

I wanna go out with a bang, homie.


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Thats why you believe black men don't slay in America, because you are so ugly no girl wants you so you blame it on "muh racism" and think no black guy gets girls


You're a failure at everything even at being a sf cel. 

No true racist would ever get cucked by an ugly black man.  And if they did, they'd slit his throat, not bitch and complain on an incel forum.

Just die already you old fuck.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> And then I'd doxx your cumskin mother and pass them onto her.
> 
> I wanna go out with a bang, homie.


You're one of them lame dorky looking niggas lol


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> You're a failure at everything even at being a sf cel.
> 
> No true racist would ever get cucked by an ugly black man.  And if they did, they'd slit his throat, not bitch and complain on an incel forum.
> 
> Just die already you old fuck.


Lolll I got you seething you pathetic mutt


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 25, 2021)

stevielake said:


> You're a failure at everything even at being a sf cel.
> 
> No true racist would ever get cucked by an ugly black man.  And if they did, they'd slit his throat, not bitch and complain on an incel forum.
> 
> Just die already you old fuck.


Only a dumb nigger would actually kill the bitch and end up in prison for life


----------



## stevielake (Dec 25, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Only a dumb nigger would actually kill the bitch and end up in prison for life


On a retard like yourself would do it in a way to get caught.


----------



## TranceMaxx (Dec 26, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> You're basically a woman with them standards and probably lying on here or you are young and will change your standards later. You are one of them that call a little chub, obese.
> 
> If I only went after slim dime pieces then I'm self sabotaging myself and would stay lonely for life.


Im really not lying but if your trying to cope by telling yourself that then sure, go ahead.

And yeah, if a girls 'curvy', shes obese.

Was giving you some strong needed advice but if youre gonna cry like the dumb spastic retard you are, that reproduced with a landwhale and got cucked by a manlet nigger. Then sure, go ahead


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 26, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.



he looks like a nice gentleman, you dont need to use all these slurs also is this the reason why your daughter is into black men, because she sees her mother, or your ex, with them constantly?


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Dec 26, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.


Damn. Your whole family's getting BBC-owned. I bet he already branded your kids with black fist tats. I'm sorry, buddy.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 26, 2021)

TranceMaxx said:


> Im really not lying but if your trying to cope by telling yourself that then sure, go ahead.
> 
> And yeah, if a girls 'curvy', shes obese.
> 
> Was giving you some strong needed advice but if youre gonna cry like the dumb spastic retard you are, that reproduced with a landwhale and got cucked by a manlet nigger. Then sure, go ahead


My situation with my x is not the point. If you can pull dime pieces then good for you. But im a man I like them all unless they are really bad. You are like a woman who says 6'2 with 10 in incher only. Let's see what you look like too with them standards. I bet you're a ugly motherfucker wanting a skinny 10 lol. Stupid fuck


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 26, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> he looks like a nice gentleman, you dont need to use all these slurs also is this the reason why your daughter is into black men, because she sees her mother, or your ex, with them constantly?


Are you serious? God I hate this forum


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 26, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Are you serious? God I hate this forum


I am. I don't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 26, 2021)

Brutal man


----------



## TranceMaxx (Dec 26, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> My situation with my x is not the point. If you can pull dime pieces then good for you. But im a man I like them all unless they are really bad. You are like a woman who says 6'2 with 10 in incher only. Let's see what you look like too with them standards. I bet you're a ugly motherfucker wanting a skinny 10 lol. Stupid fuck


U rly don't get it do you. This is why you have a daughter that calls a manlet nig 'dad' hahahha

Think its too late for you ngl, but women arent the ones with power, and shouldnt have all these standards. The modern world has warped dating and sex. The sooner you realise its a mans world and stop putting these degenerate landwhales on a pedastool the better. I'd try and help you but all I get is incel coping insults from you JFL.

Insult me all you want, Ive likely fucked more stacies than you've had conversations with retard


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 26, 2021)

TranceMaxx said:


> U rly don't get it do you. This is why you have a daughter that calls a manlet nig 'dad' hahahha
> 
> Think its too late for you ngl, but women arent the ones with power, and shouldnt have all these standards. The modern world has warped dating and sex. The sooner you realise its a mans world and stop putting these degenerate landwhales on a pedastool the better. I'd try and help you but all I get is incel coping insults from you JFL.
> 
> Insult me all you want, Ive likely fucked more stacies than you've had conversations with retard


You are so stupid if you think you holding out on just the best is going to change the dating world. Also let's see your pics Stacy fucker. Won't happen cause you're a ugly nigger. That's all that's on this forum.


----------



## TranceMaxx (Dec 26, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> You are so stupid if you think you holding out on just the best is going to change the dating world. Also let's see your pics Stacy fucker. Won't happen cause you're a ugly nigger. That's all that's on this forum.


Why would i try and change the dating world? God you are really so fucking stupid arent you. 

Pointless continuing discourse with someone of 3IQ. And maybe I'd show you if you werent a seething incel retard that constantly insults others just to cope


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 26, 2021)

TranceMaxx said:


> U rly don't get it do you. This is why you have a daughter that calls a manlet nig 'dad' hahahha
> 
> Think its too late for you ngl, but women arent the ones with power, and shouldnt have all these standards. The modern world has warped dating and sex. The sooner you realise its a mans world and stop putting these degenerate landwhales on a pedastool the better.


You're not trying to change the dating world? YOU JUST MENTIONED IT YOU RETARDED FUCKING NIGGER!! PEOPLE LIKE YOU IS THE REASON IM LEAVING THIS SITE. YOU BRAIN DEAD FUCKING NIGGER YOU NEED YOUR ASS HANDED TO YOU


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 26, 2021)

Shit thread overall.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 26, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Shit thread overall.


Then you fit right in ,you are shit


----------



## Deleted member 15246 (Dec 26, 2021)

Look I was right 

BBC > jbw/ bwc / cumkin.


----------



## TranceMaxx (Dec 26, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> You're not trying to change the dating world? YOU JUST MENTIONED IT YOU RETARDED FUCKING NIGGER!! PEOPLE LIKE YOU IS THE REASON IM LEAVING THIS SITE. YOU BRAIN DEAD FUCKING NIGGER YOU NEED YOUR ASS HANDED TO YOU


How is anything I said about trying to change the dating world?

Please leave this site now, Ive never seen such low IQ degeneracy. Take your stimulus checks and fuck off


----------



## Deleted member 16279 (Dec 26, 2021)

Do you feel cucked tbh
this happened because you have no masculinity in your convo skills and demanour
try working on that


----------



## TranceMaxx (Dec 26, 2021)

LastLivingSubhuman said:


> Do you feel cucked tbh
> this happened because you have no masculinity in your convo skills and demanour
> try working on that


na just read this entire thread. the guy deserves it


----------



## Deleted member 16279 (Dec 26, 2021)

TranceMaxx said:


> na just read this entire thread. the guy deserves it


I dn rd tbh
can you tell me what happened


----------



## TranceMaxx (Dec 26, 2021)

LastLivingSubhuman said:


> I dn rd tbh
> can you tell me what happened


He can't take the harsh criticism needed and so just insults everyone who gives their brutal and honest opinion.

JFL idk why this retard is on this site, he acts like a onlyfans subscriber


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 26, 2021)

TranceMaxx said:


> How is anything I said about trying to change the dating world?
> 
> Please leave this site now, Ive never seen such low IQ degeneracy. Take your stimulus checks and fuck off


I think you should you mention how women standards are sky high because I actually like some girls with weight then back track saying you ain't talking about it. What a retarded fuck you are. But im definitely going to stay off here because of low iq niggers like you infuriate me where I'd like to beat your skull in.


----------



## bobt (Dec 26, 2021)

j


DwayneWhite55 said:


> This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.


jesus fucking christ op i feel it for you




Your browser is not able to display this video.



i feel your anger


----------



## RoundHouse (Dec 26, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.


Oi mate, blast roids asap, wear 2-3 inch lifts, leanmaxx + neckmaxx, lose the glasses, skinmaxx and get a better fucking haircut asap, if you got the money get rhino and slight lip fillers and coloringmaxx, youd mog that nigger cuck to suicide​


----------



## TranceMaxx (Dec 26, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> I think you should you mention how women standards are sky high because I actually like some girls with weight then back track saying you ain't talking about it. What a retarded fuck you are. But im definitely going to stay off here because of low iq niggers like you infuriate me where I'd like to beat your skull in.


Keep calling me low IQ, Its just hilarious incel cope.

My 'low iq' has landed me a better career than you could dream of, and with literally 0 effort. KEEP SEETHING LOL


----------



## hebecel (Dec 26, 2021)

Lejit said:


> View attachment 1459422
> 
> looksmatch tbh


lmao its so weird to see an older guy with kids posting on forums like these

@DwayneWhite55 how old is your daughter?


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 26, 2021)

TranceMaxx said:


> Keep calling me low IQ, Its just hilarious incel cope.
> 
> My 'low iq' has landed me a better career than you could dream of, and with literally 0 effort. KEEP SEETHING LOL


Doubt


----------



## Lihito (Dec 31, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.


tf is this LARP


----------



## Lihito (Dec 31, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.


Whats your height and frame and age ? You could look decent with weight loss you have german pheno


----------



## Ghold (Dec 31, 2021)

Ate you sataniscool from lookism


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 31, 2021)

Ghold said:


> Ate you sataniscool from lookism


Maybeee


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 31, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Whats your height and frame and age ? You could look decent with weight loss you have german pheno


5'7 and 39


----------



## MAG27 (Jan 22, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.


Very beautiful couple, diversity is what we need in this evil racist world with people like you in it.


----------



## john2 (Jan 22, 2022)

Chocolate lover said:


> Imagine caring about losing a landwhale


It is his wife, not some random landwhale, plus he had a child with her, this is why he has to pay money out of his pocket regularly for child support for a daughter that hates him.


DwayneWhite55 said:


> This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.


I pity you and feel sorry for you. I hope men learn from this and not end up in your brutal situation. Hope you get out of this soon.


----------



## Bonez (Jan 22, 2022)

And what’s your thought on BLM ??


----------



## Deleted member 16618 (Jan 23, 2022)

You should get with a Black foid as a revenge


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 2, 2022)

America is a Jewish experiment. Brainwash women into fucking animals = destroy the white race


----------



## Deleted member 15577 (Mar 12, 2022)

Holy shit how did I not find this thread sooner. 


Rest In Peace to my nigga Dwayne


----------



## mortis (Mar 12, 2022)

this is larp, landwhales like that would get reported to police if they get near any dude in my country and yet you married her??? larp larp larp


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 30, 2022)

bark bark


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Apr 30, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> bark bark


You're a wounded dog and I smell blood


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 30, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> caged hard ngl. you weren't missing out on much though


Not for what she turned into no,but I didn't get to raise my daughter is the worst part. Never got to find someone better and rub it in her face.


----------



## stamaster21 (May 30, 2022)

no wonder this guy was always on some racist bigot rant on here. What it told yall the biggest bigots tend to be the biggest of all losers.


----------



## zv1212 (May 30, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.


if my father had sex with such an abomination i wouldnt respect him either


----------



## isis_Bleach (May 30, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.


Relatable


----------



## isis_Bleach (May 30, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.


I would rope if my daughter called another guy dad
In fact some niggas would unload a clip in the stepdad for that


----------



## stamaster21 (May 30, 2022)

stevielake said:


> And you're spewing racist bullshit because your onitist landwhale dumped you.
> 
> You old fuck, go rope yourself. Nobody would miss you, and that I promise you.


no wonder this guy was always on some racist bigot rant on here. What it told yall the biggest bigots tend to be the biggest of all losers.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 31, 2022)

stamaster21 said:


> no wonder this guy was always on some racist bigot rant on here. What it told yall the biggest bigots tend to be the biggest of all losers.


Nigger alert , black people are racists themselves. Not even interested in going back and forth with you though.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (May 31, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> This bitch has used me over the years and didn't do nothing for me. She's been with nigger after nigger. Now my daughter calls this black guy "dad" and talks to me with such hate. My daughter likes black guys too just like her mother. I won't show my daughter. I'd love to beat this niggers ass and her. And he's like 5'5 ,curious George looking mother fucker. I guess my daughter disowns me because she thinks I'm ugly and he's good looking.


was she this fat when u dated. how'd she look when u were together.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 31, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> was she this fat when u dated. how'd she look when u were together.


She was fat but looked younger and different. But like I said I didn't want her at first ,I just got used to her and at times I thought she was pretty. Like when she looked at me in a certain way. Other times she looked nerdy I'd say. Then she turned into a wigger bitch.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (May 31, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> She was fat but looked younger and different. But like I said I didn't want her at first ,I just got used to her and at times I thought she was pretty. Like when she looked at me in a certain way. Other times she looked nerdy I'd say. Then she turned into a wigger bitch.


Well can't be surprised. Practically every fat white girl is into black men, and black men are total dogs they'll take any white girl ( despite talking about how evil white people are they'll take any white girl if presented the opportunity ).


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 31, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Well can't be surprised. Practically every fat white girl is into black men, and black men are total dogs they'll take any white girl ( despite talking about how evil white people are they'll take any white girl if presented the opportunity ).


Yeah that does seem to be true. There's different levels of fat. But certain fat girls with big titties,big ass and pretty faces almost always act like a wigger bitch that only likes black guys. Seen it at my job yesterday which I made a post about. My first thought is she's pretty ,till she opened her mouth and started talking. Very masculine and talked black.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (May 31, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Yeah that does seem to be true. There's different levels of fat. But certain fat girls with big titties,big ass and pretty faces almost always act like a wigger bitch that only likes black guys. Seen it at my job yesterday which I made a post about. My first thought is she's pretty ,till she opened her mouth and started talking. Very masculine and talked black.


Yup, and considering that 45% of Americans are fat, and 80-85% are overweight, expect a ton of mullato babies next generation. Going to be like Brazil. 


They support the BBC fetish cause its the only male attention they get that reciprocates them tbh. While every man wants to get a white girlfriend, most ethnics would rather be with a slim good looking girl of their own race vs then a fat white bitch. Not blacks.

They will date anything that moves. And if they get tired of black girls due to their over masculine looks and behavior, they will happily take a white girl even if they look like shit.


----------



## gamma (May 31, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> *every* fat white girl is into black men


They aren't, but niggers are the only ones that give them attenction


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 31, 2022)

gamma said:


> They aren't, but niggers are the only ones that give them attenction


Get off my thread,you're from Australia


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 31, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Yup, and considering that 45% of Americans are fat, and 80-85% are overweight, expect a ton of mullato babies next generation. Going to be like Brazil.
> 
> 
> They support the BBC fetish cause its the only male attention they get that reciprocates them tbh. While every man wants to get a white girlfriend, most ethnics would rather be with a slim good looking girl of their own race vs then a fat white bitch. Not blacks.
> ...


That's just not true though, I've always been attracted to the thicker girls. They just didn't like me back. Their mindset is fucked,they talk like a wigger or a black woman like they grew up in the hood. And they despise white men. I'm not sure if they despise tall white good looking guys,but they seem to be already taken up I guess. So they think white men on average are ugly lames.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (May 31, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> That's just not true though, I've always been attracted to the thicker girls. They just didn't like me back. Their mindset is fucked,they talk like a wigger or a black woman like they grew up in the hood. And they despise white men. I'm not sure if they despise tall white good looking guys,but they seem to be already taken up I guess. So they think white men on average are ugly lames.


If you look good then you'll get a good looking enough girl attracted to you, while some low quality trash will try to auto reject you to save face.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 31, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Yup, and considering that 45% of Americans are fat, and 80-85% are overweight, expect a ton of mullato babies next generation. Going to be like Brazil.
> 
> 
> They support the BBC fetish cause its the only male attention they get that reciprocates them tbh. While every man wants to get a white girlfriend, most ethnics would rather be with a slim good looking girl of their own race vs then a fat white bitch. Not blacks.
> ...


And like I explained there's different levels of fat. There's ones who don't have attractive faces and their bodies aren't sexy. Then there's ones with pretty faces that have big ass and titties. The 2nd one actually has high smv and that's why black guys swarm in and get them. The 1st one ,the uglier obese women,they still get a boyfriend or husband though ,but usually with a white guy.


----------

